# Re-Clearcoating Carbon Fiber Hoods



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok, well my damned hood is starting to cloud a bit. What does it take to get a carbon fiber hood re-cleared? IF YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT CARBON FIBER PLEASE DON'T REPLY.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
What do you mean by cloud?

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

he mean his carbon fiber hood is losing that shine that he had.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Professional grade tools

3M Perfect It rubbing compound
foam polishing pad glaze
electric buffer
cutting pad and polish pad

The rubbing compound should be applied first with the cutting pad. Unlike wax, which may fill pits and valleys, rubbing compound makes surface appear smooth by producing millions of tiny cuts-this is the basic premis behing polishing. the make the coat of polish is the applied using the foam polishing pad. This steop really brings out the deep shine and luster of the hood.

There also some tips i can give you to give your carbon fiber hood a clear candy look to match the color of your car.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm not looking to buff the hood. That would be a very temporary solution being that I live in Florida. Does anyone know if there is any special technique to re-clear the hood, or can the same technique be used as regular surfaces?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

as long as u maintained it... wouldnt the buffing work just fine?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I wax my hood twice a month, and have ever since I bought it. Carbon Fiber attracts heat, and light. Clearcoats just can't hold up. I've had mine for maybe a year


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine broke down after about a year as well.
I have a new one now, and I want to know how to keep it from happening again.
I did buy a daily driver, so the Sentra will not be out in the sun quite as much, and I will be painting parts of the c/f hood as well.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Well that's another problem I came upon. I wanted to get parts of my hood painted. The local shop told me they were unable to paint it. Something about it being too poreous.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

The price you pay for being to light Matt.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *Well that's another problem I came upon. I wanted to get parts of my hood painted. The local shop told me they were unable to paint it. Something about it being too poreous. *


That's strange, my body/paint shop has no problem with painting it....


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Has it already been painted, or did they tell you no problem? Mine said sure, and then I took it to them..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, it has not been painted as of yet...but I know they have done other c/f hoods in the past.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Well I know it takes a special primer to get it to stick, and my guy didn't have it. I'm just trying to see if regular clear can be used.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uknow Im hearing alot about carbon fiber hoods losing their shine--thers gotta be a way to maintain them by now though...

If theirs not than it doesnt seem like they would be worth the $5-700 or so U have to drop on it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll ask my body/paint shop to see if a regular clear coat can be reapplied to the hood. I'll let you know what they told me on Monday.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, they are prepping the entire hood (wet sanding), painting the parts I want painted, and then re-clear coating the entire hood.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Ok, they are prepping the entire hood (wet sanding), painting the parts I want painted, and then re-clear coating the entire hood. *


OK so it can be done on the HOOD/Carbon Fiber---thats good to hear ....now all I need is the hood-


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My car will be back on Feb. 5th. I should have pics soon after....


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

So did you find out if I needed a special clearcoat or not?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

He mentioned nothing about it being "special"...
He did say that Fiber Images and VIS ave the best clearcoat from the manufacturer, but even those break down...

I'll be going by there in the next few days, I'll ask if the clearcoat for the carbon fiber hood is any different than what they use for the paint on the car....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

fiberimages hood dont come clear coated.. you hafta pay extra for that...

VIS hoods come clear coated and so far i never seen n-e- fading on them.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *fiberimages hood dont come clear coated.. you hafta pay extra for that...*


Sorry you're wrong. I have a fiberimages hood, and it came clearcoated with no extra charge. They have to coat them. Uncoated carbon fiber is dull especially after being set into the mold.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

i heard using aloe vera will bring back the shine...wait are we talking about skin?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Why the hell would we be talking about skin?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like aloe vera...its very soothing to my skin---lol . Nice 13 but try not to be too much of a smart ass...just be like me--enuff of a smart ass to be funny--- but not get anyone mad...


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *just be like me--enuff of a smart ass to be funny--- but not get anyone mad... *


Yeah and I wouldn't recommend your first post being smart assed. Just IMHO, YMMV


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I would recommend against going way off-topic on your first post too...


----------

